# Poll request in Programming



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to set up the following poll in the Programming forum:

Which of the following channels would you like to see added as a west coast feed? 

* ABC Family
* Arts and Entertainment
* Cartoon Network
* Comedy Central
* F/X
* SciFi Channel
* TNN
* TNT
* USA Network
* None of the above


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8879


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Gracias.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

De Nada 

(I hope I spelled that right)


----------

